# Some Pictures from Iraq



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Sent from a friend who's a friend of a soilder.

http://home.wi.rr.com/davef/iraq.htm

*discretion is advised*


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are great qaulity pics
but to many morbid pics though


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thats some gnarly sh*t


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> thats some gnarly sh*t


 definately
dixon


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

damn....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sad...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Death in # said:


> those are great qaulity pics
> but to many morbid pics though


 there weren't too many morbid pics at all, there were realistic pics. that's what war causes death. those pictures were powerful. thanks for sharing the link and god bless our soldiers over there protecting this great country.

Joe


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Genin said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > those are great qaulity pics
> ...


 Genin's totally right.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

God bless all the innocent children and woman that were killed by the soldiers that were protecting their country of imaginary weapons of mass destruction..you are truly victorous


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i hate to see those children like that man...


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

your too into the war and politics :nod:


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

hays98 said:


> your too into the war and politics :nod:


 Thanks.....two of many, of the most important/relevant aspects of life.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Just think those are only pictures think what the soldiers must go through on a day to day basis. God bless them all.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Piranha Guy said:


> Just think those are only pictures think what the soldiers must go through on a day to day basis. God bless them all.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Piranha Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Just think those are only pictures think what the soldiers must go through on a day to day basis. God bless them all.
> ...


 And what Iraqi civilians go through too.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the pics of the abrams and bradleys and the destroyed iraqi hardware is awesome







Damn I love big armored stuff with big guns mounted on them

If you ever wondered what it was like to be within a 120mm tank shell's blast radius...








hehehe


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

God bless both our soldiers and their civilians through this trying time.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that just plain sucks


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

*Amid an Unseen Enemy, The Welcome Dog of War
By Pamela Constable*

"So, what's your blood type?"

The young lieutenant's face was cheerful, but his bluntness took me aback.

In all my years of covering violence and conflicts abroad, no one had ever
asked me that question before, and I frankly had no idea what the answer was.

I was headed into an urban war zone, surrounded by strangers who had little
B+'s and O-'s marked on their helmets, their flak jackets, even their socks. The
marks were both grim warnings and reassuring talismans. Out here, we all had a
good chance of being wounded, but also of being saved.

For the next two weeks, I would live among a battalion of Marines in a
deserted factory filled with thousands of crates of soda pop. Snipers and
anti-rocket nets had been placed on the roof. Sandbags and barbed wire scrolls
surrounded the gates.

Beyond lay Fallujah, the kind of gritty, turbulent city I had roamed on foot
in a dozen countries, looking for human drama. But this time, I was an
"embedded" journalist -- an extension of an occupying military force, for whom
the entire city was enemy territory and every foray beyond the factory gates
was a dangerous mission, carefully planned and heavily armed.

I resented the physical barriers and resisted making the mental leap -- until
the first time I found myself on a scarred, barren block, crouching behind the
nearest Marine and panting to keep up in my helmet and heavy vest each time he
sprinted across an intersection to give the snipers less time to aim. When we
made it back through the factory gates, I was flooded with relief.

Inside, my seven embedded colleagues and I quickly became part of an
all-American military microcosm, soon learned Marines' names and faces and home
towns. The Zuni sniper from New Mexico, the Jewish fireman from New York, the 
African American bagpiper from Detroit. The white sergeant major with his
southern bark and cynical gaze, the young Salvadoran-born medic with his baby's
snapshot inside his helmet.

We ate the same plastic-wrapped junk food the troops did, battled the same
dust and flies, borrowed their pocket knives and loaned them our portable
satellite phones to call California or Georgia, wondering fleetingly what our
corporate accounting departments would think when they received the bills.
"Don't worry, Ma. I'm still in the same boring town I was last week," I heard
one young man fib reassuringly into my phone.

There was nothing to do but work. Every day we waited for word that another
convoy was leaving, scrambled into our boots and helmets and flak jackets, and
climbed into the nearest Humvee to head for a command post or patrol.

After a week, my legs were covered with purple bruises from slipping on ammo
crates, diving for cover and missing footholds on the heavy metal trucks.

Every evening, I wrote, ate and slept fitfully on the same couch in the factory
manager's apartment, creating an imaginary private space in a jumble of
journalists' backpacks and computer gear. I wore the same dusty clothes for 16
days and nights, except for an occasional shower in an open-air wooden stall
beneath a palm tree, where I could blissfully close my eyes and think of "South
Pacific."

At night, all of us in the temporary press quarters steeled ourselves for the
terrifying sounds of war -- the AC-130 gunships that sounded like giant
dentists' drills when they fired, the high-flying bombers whose payloads hurtled
to earth with deceptively muffled whomps, the insurgent mortar rounds that
landed with deafening booms within yards of our shaken walls.

After each attack, I strained to listen for signs of humanity in the darkened
city. I imagined holocaust -- city blocks in flames, families running and
screaming. But the only sounds were the baying of frightened dogs and the
indecipherable chanting of muezzins, filling the air with a soft cacophony of
Koranic verse.

Sometimes the Marines answered the Muslim prayers with barrages of heavy metal
rock, part of a psychological operations campaign to goad the insurgents into a
fighting frenzy. I tried to ignore the disturbing musical blasts that reached us
when the wind shifted. But one afternoon, when I was typing a story about a
fierce firefight, I heard the opening violins of Pachelbel's Canon in D from a
colleague's CD player, and I burst into tears.

The Marines were there to kill enemies, and the troops' private comments were
full of gleefully murderous, dehumanizing epithets. But the official briefings
and press releases couched every action in abstract euphemisms -- "contact" and
"addressing" and "air support" -- that made every battle sound bloodless.

We were forbidden, on pain of being immediately "dis-embedded," to report
specific Marine deaths -- a rule that was designed to protect military families 
and led to semantic contortions in our stories. In one dramatic tale, a tank
strayed onto the wrong block, came under heavy insurgent fire, and coincided
with one unidentified Marine being killed somewhere in central Iraq.

The flip side of that restriction was the privilege of being able to interview
any Marine we met. To a man, the troops believed they had been sent to Fallujah
to help free its people. Their commanders had invoked Guadalcanal, Hue and
other historic Marine battles to inspire them, and the soda factory bristled
with esprit de corps.

But the insurgents remained invisible, and the only clues to their identities
and motives were the scraps of paper found in a hastily abandoned shed full of
weapons. Among the jumble of camping equipment were suicide belts and farewell
letters to families that spoke of dying in a beautiful battle for Islam.

The populace, hidden in their homes on the far side of the front lines,
remained frustratingly beyond our reach. We knew people were running out of
food, and we heard rumors of clinics flooded with the dead and wounded. But the
few Fallujans we encountered were either prisoners with handcuffed wrists and
hooded heads, homeowners waiting sullenly for their houses to be searched, or
refugees timidly approaching military checkpoints with white flags.

The Marines had brought only a half-dozen interpreters, so most of their
interactions with civilians were conducted in sign language and pidgin English.
Sometimes on patrols, people approached us reporters and pleaded for help in
Arabic, but there was nothing we could do. In our cumbersome military gear, we
felt like intimidating spacemen in a city of bewildered Martians.

But after a few days in this remote military cocoon, an astonishing thing
happened. Readers began sending me supportive e-mails by the dozen.

Strangers prayed for my safety, friends begged me to come home. It was
Eastertime back in Washington, and several writers described taking long Sunday
walks, enjoying the spring blossoms and birds. As I read, I temporarily forgot
my grim and graceless surroundings.

Still, I felt I had to salvage something more than a few dramatic headlines
from the wasteland of war. I did not know what it was until I was visiting a
command post one morning and found a small dog hiding in an abandoned car.

She followed me into the post and immediately fell asleep in my lap.

Knowing I was making a huge mistake, I popped her into a Humvee and snuck her
back to the factory.

Everything Apache did was wrong. She chewed on computer cables, she let out
piercing yips when the colonel came by to brief us, she howled at the sky when
my colleagues were trying to fall asleep after 18-hour days. Finally we were
reduced to sleeping together in a closed factory storeroom to avoid being
summarily dis-embedded by both the USMC and the Fourth Estate.

By the end of my second week in Fallujah, I had become an exhausted wreck, fast
losing my ability to craft an intelligible sentence. But the fighting was on
hold, the story was waning, and traffic was flowing again. Summoning my last
reserves of energy, I trundled baggage and dog into a wheelbarrow, flagged down
an ambulance headed for the capital, and collapsed on a stretcher in the back.

On the floor lay my helmet and flak jacket, still unmarked. As I drifted off to
sleep, I realized I never had learned my blood type after all.

--Provided by The Washington Post--

Just a perspective from an embedded journalists to show what the Marines go through, and how we make light out of a grim situation.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Piranha Guy said:


> Just think those are only pictures think what the soldiers must go through on a day to day basis. God bless them all.


i dont mean in ANY WAY to seem cruel or anything , and i know its a very sensitive subject,

but seriously , all those wounded and mamed children , its all 100% bushes and his supporters fault,

i mean first he goes after afganistan , HMMM wheres osama??? . the americans pull out , and leave the canadians to clean up , and deal with all the bullshit,

now iraq, im glad canada didnt get into that, i can understand, that it must be tough for those american soldiers, but they were the ones who directly caused it,
WHERES THE WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION ?????,

THIS IS 100% MY OPINION, AND DO NOT WANT TO RECIEVE ANY FLAMES,

all this crap makes, me wonder what its all for , y ???? i seriously dont see how a bunch of guys on camels, could inflict mass distructon on the united states,

GOD BLESS THOSE WOUNDED/DEAD/MAMED CHILDREN AND THEIR FAMILIES


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> damn....


 ditto


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

So when are you going to post pictures of the dead bodies from 9/11?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

micus said:


> all this crap makes, me wonder what its all for , y ???? i seriously dont see how a bunch of guys on camels, could inflict mass distructon on the united states,


 guess the guys on in the airplanes on 9/11 found a good kennel to keep there

camels huh

as for the wmds not being found thats not the only reason for the war


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > all this crap makes, me wonder what its all for , y ???? i seriously dont see how a bunch of guys on camels, could inflict mass distructon on the united states,
> ...


 i thought that was alqeada,

didnt think that it had any relation to , iraqi's, or suddam housein dictatorship ,


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

> i thought that was alqeada,
> 
> didnt think that it had any relation to , iraqi's, or suddam housein dictatorship ,


Saddam housed terrorists.... are few of them were part of alqeada (sp?)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thankyou for sharing those pics.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Micus, what did you mean the US left the canadians to clean everything up? Do you think Canada is the only country there?


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

yeah when did the us pull out of afganistan?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Moe- Might I suggest you go out and LIVE life for what it offers instead of trying to find all this anti-war/Bush propaganda.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Moe- Might I suggest you go out and LIVE life for what it offers instead of trying to find all this anti-war/Bush propaganda.


 And I suggest you and the rest of the people with your opinion acknowledge the fact that moemza is clearly not listening to you, and to therefore quit dragging his threads down with your blatantly-useless bitching.

Had he not posted this thread, I would have missed out on some great pics of american military hardware, missed Spiky's interesting article, and perhaps most importantly had not realized how tank sabots/explosive shells leave VERY cool-looking corpses, and for that I am grateful and would like to thank moemza for the post.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Ahh screw it lets invade canada next and make it North-North Dakota. J/K But hell 500 years ago this would be called conquest. Isnt the goal of this game to conquer the whole damn world. Oops i was thinking Risk. But anyway Hussein was an arsehole and need to get his ass blown out of dictatorship. And contrary to what most Ppl think this was not over oil hell 80% of the oil used in america comes from alaska not the middle east.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

Powerful pics. It's amazing to see how all those Russian-built tanks were not only disabled, but had their turrets blown clean off! Those Abrams tanks are awesome!

Lets hope this conflict comes to an end soon.

Good bless those American and coalition soliders.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Here are some more pictures, unfortunately they aren't from any Marines, they're mostly from "embedded" journalists and photographers

Click on "Enter Gallery" (this is the scene a week earlier)

Click "Enter Gallery" (this is basically from a couple days ago)

....since Moe's arguement is on the suffering of the fallujah and iraqi residents, my arguements is on what kind of sh*t the Marines face every day due to the iraqi extremist minority.....it's better than calling him names and being a child!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Here are some more pictures, unfortunately they aren't from any Marines, they're mostly from "embedded" journalists and photographers
> 
> Click on "Enter Gallery" (this is the scene a week earlier)
> 
> Click "Enter Gallery" (this is basically from a couple days ago)


None of the links are working. One isn't a valid address and the other requires registration.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Here are some more pictures, unfortunately they aren't from any Marines, they're mostly from "embedded" journalists and photographers
> 
> Click on "Enter Gallery" (this is the scene a week earlier)
> 
> ...


 Junior,

There is no argument. Suffering on both sides.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Pictures from a week earlier in Iraq

Current pictures from this week in Iraq

Ok, when they're asking for a username or signin, just put:

[email protected]

and the password as:

semperfi

....its one of my false emails, so just use it as you please.

Sorry about the bad link


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Last one, i promise!

This presentation, shows both sides, as well as what a Marine and his rifle can do to a man!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

No matter how much any of you disagree with the politics of the situation, you should never talk down on our troops. They are obeying the orders they were given to protect the United States and have witness and experienced many horrible events. Don't ever, and I mean ever, say anything bad about our troops, keep your slander for the politicians. Have some respect.

I am not saying anyone has said such things, but just forewarning that you are a jackass if you do and don't deserve to live in this great country. I see so much treason now-a-days and it makes me sick. Hell, that used to be punishable by death!

Joe


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> Junior,
> 
> There is no argument. Suffering on both sides.


 For once, i actually agree with you _SON_....

....to much suffering on both sides.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Moe- Might I suggest you go out and LIVE life for what it offers instead of trying to find all this anti-war/Bush propaganda.


 bush is so horrendus you dont have to go out and look for it, the stuff practically slaps you in the face everytime you read a news paper of watch the news.. the man is a total ass and makes himself look like a jack ass everytime he opens his mouth..

these photos are what the press doesnt show us and what bush doesnt want us to see, now with all of the problems in fullujah and najif with fighting its hard for the government to cover up the fact that our guys arent over there walking around collecting flowers from the iraqis and sitting around playing cards with them, our troops are not welcome over there, they get shot at and ambushed all the time, it is a hostiel place to be..

i feel bad for they guys over there my age or younger who are living through hell, all because big baby bush wanted to play risk with the world....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

v4p0r said:


> Ahh screw it lets invade canada next and make it North-North Dakota. J/K


 technically we dont have to "invade" canada we could just build settlements like the isrealis do in palastine...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> these photos are what the press doesnt show us and what bush doesnt want us to see, now with all of the problems in fullujah and najif with fighting its hard for the government to cover up the fact that our guys arent over there walking around collecting flowers from the iraqis and sitting around playing cards with them, our troops are not welcome over there, they get shot at and ambushed all the time, it is a hostiel place to be..


 those photos ARE from the press....they're from the Washington Post, a local newspaper company.



> bush is so horrendus you dont have to go out and look for it, the stuff practically slaps you in the face everytime you read a news paper of watch the news.. the man is a total ass and makes himself look like a jack ass everytime he opens his mouth..


...better than having kerry in office, who has yet to offer any sort of solutions to what he sliming bush about :nod:


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> > Junior,
> ...


 Please don't agree with me.

I'll feel a tremendous amount of SHAME if you do.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> Please don't agree with me.
> 
> I'll feel a tremendous amount of SHAME if you do.


what's wrong? think i'm too much of an "idiot" for me to agree with you? think i'm too much of a "simple-minded" person to agree with just one of your ludicrous statements?

...well since you'll feel "shame" because i agree with you, i'd like to make a sidebar comment.....

...you my friend, are an arrogant, ego-tistical asshole who can't deal with the fact that someone agrees with you on a certain idea. you think you're all high and mighty, gods gift to men and all his creations....well let me tell you this you ass, you are not by far, any better than the man next to you! in most cases, i see you as a coward, someone who belittles other people for their thoughts and ideas just so that you can make yourself look bigger and better because you lack the self-confidence and ability to think for yourself. in most cases, i dont see you the same as the man next to you, i see you as something lower than the man next to you, pretty much sub-human!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> those photos ARE from the press....they're from the Washington Post, a local newspaper company.


 i was refering to the pictures this entire thread has been started for..


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> Ahh screw it lets invade canada next and make it North-North Dakota. J/K But hell 500 years ago this would be called conquest. Isnt the goal of this game to conquer the whole damn world. Oops i was thinking Risk. But anyway Hussein was an arsehole and need to get his ass blown out of dictatorship. And contrary to what most Ppl think this was not over oil hell 80% of the oil used in america comes from alaska not the middle east.


 BRING IT!!!!!! You'll Never last the winter!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

garybusey said:


> v4p0r said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh screw it lets invade canada next and make it North-North Dakota. J/K But hell 500 years ago this would be called conquest. Isnt the goal of this game to conquer the whole damn world. Oops i was thinking Risk. But anyway Hussein was an arsehole and need to get his ass blown out of dictatorship. And contrary to what most Ppl think this was not over oil hell 80% of the oil used in america comes from alaska not the middle east.
> ...


 them canucks are calling us out!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

MoeMZA said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > MoeMZA said:
> ...


What an insulting, provacative statement, from an arrogant, little, teenage know-it-all troll hiding behind the anonymity of the internet.

I guarantee you if USMC Spikey was standing in front of you, the reply would be, "Yes sir, I'm glad we have found some common ground. I'm wetting my pants.".


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

oh yeah well MY DAD COULD BEAT UP YOUR DAD


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> > USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> ...


 I'm a Jersey guy myself BULL.

Let's not act tough, please.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

MoeMZA said:


> I'm a Jersey guy myself BULL.
> 
> Let's not act tough, please.


So what are you saying?
I'm checking under my car before I get into it.









Dissing a Marine like that from behind your keyboard is pretty pathetic.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

MoeMZA said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > MoeMZA said:
> ...


"Let's not act tough, please" .....

Wow. I think the irony is apparant.

You know, Moe, you finally had a civilized thread going... Calling Spikey "Junior" was patronizing and slightly immature, but saying that his agreement is shameful to you is outright juvenile.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

how old is this guy


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

this argument has shitted up an important thread that had some interesting things going on. MoeMZA why did you start acting so defensive and arrogant??

Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Great job on spoiling your own thread, Mo...









Next time better reread what you type before hitting the "Add Reply" button: too bad, it could have been a good thread


----------

